# lecture film  ipad 2



## maxobel (5 Août 2011)

bonjour , voici mon probleme : j'ai transfere un film au format avi en format mp4 , et je l'ai mis sur itunes pour le synchroniser sur mon ipad ; une fois sur mon ipad , je remarque que le film n'est pas en grand ecran et je ne peux pas chnager les pixels . j'aimerais regarder le film en grand ecran . alors j'ai appele apple qui m'a dit que l'ipad semble compaible avec le format mpeg-4 , alors jai pris un logiciel de conversion qui me l'a convertit en mpeg-4 ou h.264 semble-t-il puis j'ai suivi la même opération avec la résolution 1280*720  (celle de l'ipad) mais rien a changé . voila je ne comprends pas et ne sais pas vraiment qoi faire d'autre ; merci de votre aide .


----------



## Pharrel (8 Août 2011)

Je n'en suis pas sur mais je crois que le probleme vient de ton fichier avi d'origine qui a ete rippé de cette maniere...


----------



## mansyn (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai lu sur un autre poste une solution assez pratique pour la lecture de video sur Ipad. Installe le logiciel AvPlayer. 

Il ne coute pas très cher, et tu pourra lire tes fichiers directement en avi. Sa prise en mains est assez rapide.


----------



## Pharrel (10 Août 2011)

Merci pour l'info, je ne connaissais pas ce logiciel !


----------



## mansyn (11 Août 2011)

Je connais le logiciel que depuis hier. Il est pas mal surtout pour l'envoie de fichier.

Sinon, je regrette juste de ne pas pouvoir retirer les commandes pour avancé, reculer, volume, etc. Mais j'ai pu mettre en 16:9 ou plein écran.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (12 Août 2011)

Pour ma part, le meilleur lecteur de vidéo est "O Player". Il lit absolument tout (flv, Divx, Mp4, MKV,etc...). Il lit très bien le 720p, je n'ai pas tenté avec du 1080p par contre. Je conseille fortement. Il coûte 3.99.

Pour info, la résolution de l'iPad est de 1024×768 et non de 1280X720. Ton Bug provient très probablement de là. Cela prouve encore une fois l'inutilité et surtout l'incompétence de la Hotline Apple...


----------



## Jourdain (12 Août 2011)

Moi, j'utilise HandBrake, gratuit, qui transforme mes DVD et les formats AVI en m4v. Ensuite, je transfère les m4v sur Itunes puis sur l'IPad. L'image est parfaite et occupe tout l'écran. 



Bon film !


----------



## mansyn (16 Août 2011)

Merci pour les conseils, je vais regarder à cela.


----------



## miss marple (21 Août 2011)

Jourdain a dit:


> Moi, j'utilise HandBrake, gratuit, qui transforme mes DVD et les formats AVI en m4v. Ensuite, je transfère les m4v sur Itunes puis sur l'IPad. L'image est parfaite et occupe tout l'écran.
> 
> j'ai utilisé HANDBRAKE mais j'ai le même problème cité plus haut - j'ai acheté des DVD et j'ai voulu les enregistrer pour lecture sur IPAD2 mais j'ai l'image tronquée et bande noire horizontale
> handbrake n'arrive pas à me corriger cela
> ...


----------



## laurange (22 Août 2011)

miss marple a dit:


> j'ai utilisé HANDBRAKE mais j'ai le même problème cité plus haut - j'ai acheté des DVD et j'ai voulu les enregistrer pour lecture sur IPAD2 mais j'ai l'image tronquée et bande noire horizontale
> handbrake n'arrive pas à me corriger cela


Tu veux corriger quoi ?
L'écran de l'ipad est au format 4:3, donc si tu lis une vidéo au formnat 16:9 tu auras forcément des bandes noires.
Si tu arrives à transformer les vidéos 16:9 en 4:3 tu vas avoir l'image en plein écran mais tronquée sur les côtés, ça n'a aucun intérêt.

La plupart des tablettes android sont au format 16:9 si les fims sont ton principal usage d'une tablette, en plus certaines lisent d'origine tous les codecs.


----------

